# Landlords and deposits!



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello folks ...
I am wondering, if a Filipino landlord asks you for 2-3 months deposit, does he mean that's what you would lose or would he treat it like 'deposit' and return that cash to you after you leave?

We all know that there is no law especially if you are a foreigner and any money left on the Filipino table is gone !

So, what's your experience?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

pronse said:


> Hello folks ...
> I am wondering, if a Filipino landlord asks you for 2-3 months deposit, does he mean that's what you would lose or would he treat it like 'deposit' and return that cash to you after you leave?
> 
> We all know that there is no law especially if you are a foreigner and any money left on the Filipino table is gone !
> ...


The lessor cannot demand more than one (1) month advance rent. Neither can he/she demand more than two (2) months deposit which shall be kept in a bank under the lessor's account name during the entire duration of the lease agreement. Any and all interest that shall accrue therein shall be returned to the lessee at the expiration of the lease contract.

Republic Act No. 9653


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, the law says so but who cares?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I always consider a rental security deposit as gone money. That applies in the Philippines or home in Canada. A landlord can always come up with some excuse or inflated repair costs to use up the deposit and it is not worth the fight to get it back.

Last apartment, in Canada, I hired a professional company, recommended by the landlord to clean my place.

The landlord claimed the tub was dirty and deducted $50 and that the baseboards were not completely whipped down and charged another $50.

This was after paying the recommended company $300 to clean.

A picture hook was $75, each.

Soon the complete deposit was gone. I should simply have saved the $300 cleaning fee and walked away and let them keep the deposit which they did anyway.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When renting here, I have held back and used the extra as the last months rent before leaving. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd look a little harder and not online but within the community you want to live in, we don't need to keep playing by Western rules and best to find these spots while your here, if these renters want that kind of money why not just rent out a hotel room with maid service at least you can move at any time.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

To Manitoba:
Was that landlord of Asian origin?

To Fred:
What if the landlord asks for a post dated checks?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

we rented our place while we were away. but we had a property manager so i didn't have to deal with the tenant directly. the 2 month deposit was deposited to our account. at the end of the lease, unpaid portion for utilities, water, electricity, internet were deducted from deposit and the balance returned. there was no deduction for cleaning nor damage. i felt the tenant took good care of the place and even had curtains cleaned before he left.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Typical westerner and that’s what expected when you say ‘deposit’.
But ... these are Filipinos and their concept of ‘stealing’ money and not ‘makng’ it!!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

pronse said:


> To Fred: What if the landlord asks for a post dated checks?


Haven't been asked for that so have no answer.
Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I only had to pay a deposit at one place so far here. It was first & last months rent, plus a 1 month amount as a security deposit. When I gave my one month notice, I did not pay rent, as I had already paid the last month. When I moved out, and left the apartment in good shape, the deposit money was returned. 

It was easier than any apartment in the US - those guys were all crooks ha ha


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

It did happen to me in the US too. Some did return it and some just played and didn’t .

I am in the US now and have no deposit at all? They didn’t ask for it?

My lease in Philippine was with a doctor (!) and he requested cash for two months plus the one month rent. The rest of the year he wanted dated checks!

Now, it’s been 60+ days (as per contract) when I told him I am ending the lease. 
Not a beep from him 

Mind you, when I moved in I was expecting he’d igonre my emails when I move. Typical Filipino ...

My Filipina wife told me not to pay bills and I did ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

There are crooks and shonky operators in all countries, our experience (only once) was professional and only good things to say about my time leasing. I mentioned our experience in another post but can't find it, perhaps another site.
As we all say boots on the ground and gut feelings. Lovely lady and husband that we dealt with, condo was PHP 30k per month, same as others in this block. We offered to pay 12 months in advance and 2 months bond @ PHP 25k p/m which was accepted and the lease drawn up accordingly, an extra A/C to be installed in the living area and a range hood to be installed over the stove and oven by the owners, surprisingly both happened within the first month there. We gave 6 weeks notice prior to the lease ending, no problems, after we vacated the condo was inspected by owner and 2 weeks later our bond was returned in full. We also had the water and electricity readings taken by the body corp and paid them directly. Our experience was good in PH. Not saying all would run this way but as a past landlord with several properties in OZ we had good tenants and bad and if property was damaged the tenant paid,,,,,, called a condition report in OZ, before and after the lease.
Good luck with your endeavour pronse, eyes wide open no matter the country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Agree with what Steve said. There's been no issues for me but once - there was some question about the remaining deposit at the end of a long term rental (over two years) - somehow a month's rent had "disappeared" - when computing the final credits the property manager had my asawa convinced we were paying each month in arrears which I knew to be wrong as we had always paid in advance. 

Fortunately we keep all receipts and rental deposits and proved it up. Property manager agreed, and explained away the discrepancy as her mistake in missing a month where we paid less due to a deduction for repairs. I wasn't entirely convinced, but it's certainly possible that it was an honest mistake on her part. All funds returned after utilities paid up. And no one has ever tried to withhold cleaning fees here either.

Other than that one incident, no issues. We have even been let out of a contract early with no penalty, something that would be unheard of in the US. Personally, despite all the stories, I believe most Filipinos are honest folks just trying to make a living in the best way their situation, and the culture allows. Most landlords have been pleased to have us as we always pay on time, do minor maintenance, and my asawa is a clean freak. That said, I make sure terms are always clearly spelled out and keep copies of all paperwork, receipts and bank deposits.


----------

